# NATURE’S SKIN CARE GUIDE



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

I am going to start off by telling you guys that the SKIN CARE INDUSTRY is a HUGE SCAM. I used to use skin care products religiously and really haven’t noticed any difference in my appearance, in fact it probably damaged my skin. A little history lesson is that the skin care industry started around the late 1970s. With all these chemical products promising all these ridiculous claims. Are you to tell me that Vikings had acne before skin care? That the Egyptians had pizza face before Neutrogena? It’s all bullshit guys. The Native Americans had clear, glowing skin before all these marketing slogans. What i do and has been used by civilizations for thousands of years ago, is this.


Cleanse
Exfoliate
Moisture

The way your supposed to cleanse is with cold/cool water. This is nature’s cleanser. Warm water was invented in the 1950s. Man cleansed themselves in rivers, creeks, and lakes. And what do they have in common? Cold/cool water. Warm water is bad because it strips away your natural oils. And you need these oils to protect you from viruses, diseases, and even cancer. You become exposed without these oils. That is why warm/hot water is bad. Stick to cool/cold water. The way nature intended it. 

You need to exfoliate to remove dead skin cells on your skin. DRY BRUSHING with NATURAL BRISTLES is how you do this. 
You don’t need to put a chemical product on your skin to exfoliate, you just need a tool. A natural brush. These tools have been used for thousands of years especially the Egyptians.

So long as you use cold/cool water to cleanse your skin. You don’t need to moisturize, because you already have your natural oils still on your skin. This is your natural moisturizer. But if your skin is still dry, you can put on an oil made form nature. Like coconut oil or olive oil. I prefer Grape seed Oil cuz it’s odorless. This really makes my skin glow and shiny. I make a rule that if i can put something inside my body, then i can put it outside my body. I can’t put these chemical skin care products inside my body, why would it be okay to put it outside my body?

These are just healthy habits that max your skin health. And health is associated with beauty/attractiveness. But all in all, if you still have acne. It is because you haven’t fixed your fundamentals to good health. These are

Nutrition (organic food + water) [water detoxes the skin] [and food is what creates those natural oils in ur body, like having healthy fats in ur diet, not fast food fats]
Exercise (you need to sweat those pores and detox that skin)
Sleep (to repair the skin, remove acne like whiteheads, and excrete oils)

If there’s anything, stick to natural methods. This is how the Greeks looked sexy. This how the Vikings looked sexy. This is how the Egyptians looked sexy. It’s easy to just throw on a chemical product on your face. Fixing these fundamentals require work and persistence. It’s not gonna be easy. But it’s the only things that have been proven to work for thousands of years. Remove the face skin care products. Remove the body wash. Use something like baking soda and aloe vera on places where you smell. Then apply deodorant after the shower. Preferably a NATURAL DEODORANT. Tom’s of Maine makes good natural deodorants. Trust me, you will not smell after that.


----------



## Fat cunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Good thread


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Jun 25, 2019)

Common knowledge


----------



## Tiddlywink (Jun 25, 2019)

Good thread. Thoughts on sunscreen? Just wear a hat?


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

Tiddlywink said:


> Good thread. Thoughts on sunscreen? Just wear a hat?



Natural Oils and aloe vera are good natural sunscreens. Native Americans used Aloe Vera to protect themselves from the sun. But all in all, the best sunscreen is clothes, hats. Desert people used linen clothing and and in layers, to not only protect themselves from the sun but the linen has a cooling effect. So they weren’t hot and sweating. So clothes and hats (linen fabric), is the most affective. And safer bro.


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> Natural Oils and aloe vera are good natural sunscreens. Native Americans used Aloe Vera to protect themselves from the sun. But all in all, the best sunscreen is clothes, hats. Desert people used linen clothing and and in layers, to not only protect themselves from the sun but the linen has a cooling effect. So they weren’t hot and sweating. So clothes and hats (linen fabric), is the most affective. And safer bro.



Linen fabric if you live somewhere hot. The fabric depends on where you live, because of temperature.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

Finally someone that understands that nature created us as Perfect as it should be, dont use any products I dont use any and my skin is perfectly moisturized, and ive been preaching it for years


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Finally someone that understands that nature created us as Perfect as it should be, dont use any products I dont use any and my skin is perfectly moisturized, and ive been preaching it for years


dude, i have like no acne. and when i get a whitehead, it heals over night. compared to when i used chemical products, it took like 3-4 days.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> dude, i have like no acne. and when i get a whitehead, it heals over night. compared to when i used chemical products, it took like 3-4 days.


The thing is that everything that should be done to managing skin is to avoiding Hot water when it comes to moisturizing, ofc i get whiteheads but its Just because of some shitty hot cooked food that I eat. I figured it all by myself through years of experimenting now I even know that I Will get some whiteheads basing on the food I eat, I have never used a single product in my life and I See all those miserable people that are having some routines, sad shit man


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> The thing is that everything that should be done to managing skin is to avoiding Hot water when it comes to moisturizing, ofc i get whiteheads but its Just because of some shitty hot cooked food that I eat. I figured it all by myself through years of experimenting now I even know that I Will get some whiteheads basing on the food I eat, I have never used a single product in my life and I See all those miserable people that are having some routines, sad shit man



It’s funny how the people who are preaching skin care products are the ones with bad skin lol


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> It’s funny how the people who are preaching skin care products are the ones with bad skin lol



but sadly, i was one of those people though.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

If anyone reads this post you better believe in what we are writing here or Your gonna waste a lot of money. Its not about putting Your cream outside of Your body and hoping that it'll fix Your skin its about Your inner health. The funny thing is that I have worst whiteheads when I eat Hot cooked food, meanwhile my regular diet consists of White bread some chocolate waffles some prepacked microwave Meat and my skin is better than Ever and I swear by it
Here is basically how my skin looks like eating all this trash food


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> If anyone reads this post you better believe in what we are writing here or Your gonna waste a lot of money. Its not about putting Your cream outside of Your body and hoping that it'll fix Your skin its about Your inner health. The funny thing is that I have worst whiteheads when I eat Hot cooked food, meanwhile my regular diet consists of White bread some chocolate waffles some prepacked microwave Meat and my skin is better than Ever and I swear by it




dude, the Hair Care industry is also a scam. Shampoo and Conditioners have the same negative effects of skin care products. All you need to do is wash your hair with cold/cool water, use a BOAR BRISTLE BRUSH. And air dry/or use a microfiber towel. The BOAR BRISTLE BRUSH was used by northern Europeans, it cleansed the scalp so ur scalp didn’t smell. And naturally conditioned the hair cuz it has keratin, what our hair is made of. You can do more research on the brush. But it’s the best natural replacement to shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> dude, the Hair Care industry is also a scam. Shampoo and Conditioners have the same negative effects of skin care products. All you need to do is wash your hair with cold/cool water, use a BOAR BRISTLE BRUSH. And air dry/or use a microfiber towel. The BOAR BRISTLE BRUSH was used by northern Europeans, it cleansed the scalp so ur scalp didn’t smell. And naturally conditioned the hair cuz it has keratin, what our hair is made of. You can do more research on the brush. But it’s the best natural replacement to shampoo and conditioner.


Of course man I am going 4 years without shampoo only cold water I got a lot of compliments on the hair quality too


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

oy vey just drink water!


shit thread


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> oy vey just drink water!
> 
> 
> shit thread


I guess when I was 15 I was more open minded than you are now and actually after discovering cold showers I went all in not using shampoo not using skin products. When i discovered this site and lookism I actually thought I found high IQ people who are not afraid to experiment by themselves, how much wrong I was, I am quitting this site soon because there are no people that actually want their lives to be better.


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> I guess when I was 15 I was more open minded than you are now and actually after discovering cold showers I went all in not using shampoo not using skin products. When i discovered this site and lookism I actually thought I found high IQ people who are not afraid to experiment by themselves, how much wrong I was, I am quitting this site soon because there are no people that actually want their lives to be better.


bettering your life how? by thinking cold showers will magically clear your skin? autism. please do quit the site, we don't need brainlets


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

U guys like seriously arent doing anything to looksmax there are very few people that are doing something. You want but you are not at this level yet. You want immediate solution. I was like that too, I was Just not ready yet. When i went through my complete metamorphosis I wanted it that bad that I told myself if im gonna overeat or not stick to my Daily habits I Will kill myself thats how bad I wanted to change my life and guess what? I did it because my life depended on it. I went from acne 170lbs 5ft6 manlet ogre born with nw3 to 140lbs Perfect skin prettyboy 5ft6 still with nw3 but some things you cant change but I am proud as fuck of myself because i put the work in. But youll get there


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> bettering your life how? by thinking cold showers will magically clear your skin? autism. please do quit the site, we don't need brainlets



dude, acne was never a topic thousands of years ago. because people weren’t sitting at desks, eating fast food, and having shitty sleep schedules. Nutrition, Exercise, and Sleeping 10 hours at night was incorporated into the the tribes/societies. All these skin care and hair care shit started literally in your dad’s lifetime. Im surprised ur dad hasn’t told u that all these products are bullshit, cuz my dad has. #OldSchool


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> dude, acne was never a topic thousands of years ago. because people weren’t sitting at desks, eating fast food, and having shitty sleep schedules. Nutrition, Exercise, and Sleeping 10 hours at night was incorporated into the the tribes/societies. All these skin care and hair care shit started literally in your dad’s lifetime. Im surprised ur dad hasn’t told u that all these products are bullshit, cuz my dad has. #OldSchool


does not work


crmsxg said:


> U guys like seriously arent doing anything to looksmax there are very few people that are doing something. You want but you are not at this level yet. You want immediate solution. I was like that too, I was Just not ready yet. When i went through my complete metamorphosis I wanted it that bad that I told myself if im gonna overeat or not stick to my Daily habits I Will kill myself thats how bad I wanted to change my life and guess what? I did it because my life depended on it. I went from acne 170lbs 5ft6 manlet ogre born with nw3 to 140lbs Perfect skin prettyboy 5ft6 still with nw3 but some things you cant change but I am proud as fuck of myself because i put the work in. But youll get there


5'6. nw3 and all you have is less acne. it is still over


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> does not work
> 
> 5'6. nw3 and all you have is less acne. it is still over





heroinfather said:


> does not work
> 
> 5'6. nw3 and all you have is less acne. it is still over



we are no different from horses. they are species of different shapes/sizes, different colors. but they all wash in cold water, and use a hair brush. and then air dry. that’s it. that’s all u need bro.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

BTW i have probably done the biggest looksmax that this site has Ever seen. I dont know shit about surgeries but I have reached my genetic potential i think, there is simply nothing more to do and I experimented by looking at how people react when I am certain weight certain hairstyle certain skin. I literally been through it all and im Just saying that everything that this post says is True.


----------



## her (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> we are no different from horses. they are species of different shapes/sizes, different colors. but they all wash in cold water, and use a hair brush. and then air dry. that’s it. that’s all u need bro.


what if i already have acne scars, no way they’re gonna heal by themselves


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

what is this autism?


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

her said:


> what if i already have acne scars, no way they’re gonna heal by themselves



if u look on the internet, acne is a disease. and if you go through an illness or a disease, it’s gonna leave something behind like a scar. the point of the post is to prevent acne (disease) in the first place. if you have scars those will not heal anytime soon, maybe never. you either have to live with them or look for an operation if ur insecure about them. but then again, nobody has perfect skin. or wear make up. ie concealor


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> does not work
> 
> 5'6. nw3 and all you have is less acne. it is still over


Its not over hahah ive had multiple female throwing themselves at me, trust me boi. I understand my inferiorities in those things, but somehow its working. The Best thing that you can do now is to start cold showers for the rest of Your life because thats how humans should wash themselves in accordance to nature i guarantee you I didnt have common cold or flu whatever you call it Ever since i started


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> if u look on the internet, acne is a disease. and if you go through an illness or a disease, it’s gonna leave something behind like a scar. the point of the post is to prevent acne (disease) in the first place. if you have scars those will not heal anytime soon, maybe never. you either have to live with them or look for an operation if ur insecure about them. but then again, nobody has perfect skin. or wear make up. ie concealor


Yes True once you have a scar somewhere on Your body its not gonna heal


----------



## her (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Its not over hahah ive had multiple female throwing themselves at me, trust me boi. I understand my inferiorities in those things, but somehow its working. The Best thing that you can do now is to start cold showers for the rest of Your life because thats how humans should wash themselves in accordance to nature i guarantee you I didnt have common cold or flu whatever you call it Ever since i started
> 
> Yes True once you have a scar somewhere on Your body its not gonna heal


cope, with the right routine they can heal, and there’s proof on the internet


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

@heroinfather youre gonna get there, no female attention or oneitis rejection gonna make you looksmax immediately because you are too afraid to rope as we all know, its gonna be this or living in shame


her said:


> cope, with the right routine they can heal, and there’s proof on the internet


Idk i haven't studied this topic I have no idea if They can heal im Just telling you what has worked for me in my problematic cases maybe some intelligent guy Will experiment with it without quitting after 2 days. You need burning desire to stick to those habits


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

her said:


> cope, with the right routine they can heal, and there’s proof on the internet



maybe if you put a lemon against it, it might lighten it. but dude, if anything try aloe vera. it has healing properties, and is used in all skin care products. just use something you can find in nature if ur gonna experiment, not chemicals. ur gonna waste ur money, they’re scams.


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> @heroinfather youre gonna get there, no female attention or oneitis rejection gonna make you looksmax immediately because you are too afraid to rope as we all know, its gonna be this or living in shame
> 
> Idk i haven't studied this topic I have no idea if They can heal im Just telling you what has worked for me in my problematic cases maybe some intelligent guy Will experiment with it without quitting after 2 days. You need burning desire to stick to those habits


learn English you dumb spook


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> learn English you dumb spook


Im writing by Phone i dont really care about spelling or grammar really now btw start taking action


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

@heroinfather be a Man. starting taking action. and use the advise that has been used by our ancestors or else you will be weeded out of the gene pool.


----------



## ibetucnt (Jun 25, 2019)

low IQ thread 

fuck technology because our ancestors didn't have it, that's what you're preaching ? 

How can someone be so braindead ?

I assume you don't take any medicine and don't bother going to the doctor, just swallow some tea and herbs right ?


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> low IQ thread
> 
> fuck technology because our ancestors didn't have it, that's what you're preaching ?
> 
> ...




doctors and scientists have been known to be the biggest scam artists throughout history. the largest weapons on mankind, they are the people who actually have the knowledge, power, and credibility to wipe out humanity. not all information is for the benefit of people. doctors are just repeating the information they read from their textbooks. u live in a world where their interest in MONEY first. Open ur eyes


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> doctors and scientists have been known to be the biggest scam artists throughout history. the largest weapons on mankind, they are the people who actually have the knowledge, power, and credibility to wipe out humanity. not all information is for the benefit of people. doctors are just repeating the information they read from their textbooks. u live in a world where their interest in MONEY first. Open ur eyes



especially in a country like America. where money is their top priority. they’re one of the best sales people in the world. they ass fuck u while telling u that they’re helping u lol. im gonna follow advice that has been passed down from my family. and has worked for them.


----------



## Tiddlywink (Jun 25, 2019)

Surprised by some of the reactions to this suggestion. Makes sense to me and I'll be trying it for a while to see if it works. If it doesn't ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ oh well, worth a shot.



ibetucnt said:


> fuck technology because our ancestors didn't have it, that's what you're preaching ?


He's not saying to go full neo-luddite. He's comparing our present situation to the past and seeing what might be the cause of the difference in an attempt to improve our situation.
Just because a piece of technology achieves a goal, doesn't mean that it won't have worse side-effects (finasteride) or a different, more "root cause" solution to the problem such as, fix your shitty diet, cut back the synthetic shit you put on your skin and it might just be a step in the right direction.


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Im writing by Phone i dont really care about spelling or grammar really now btw start taking action


I plan to bro, but thinking drinking more water is "action" is just false


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> doctors and scientists have been known to be the biggest scam artists throughout history. the largest weapons on mankind, they are the people who actually have the knowledge, power, and credibility to wipe out humanity. not all information is for the benefit of people. doctors are just repeating the information they read from their textbooks. u live in a world where their interest in MONEY first. Open ur eyes
> 
> 
> especially in a country like America. where money is their top priority. they’re one of the best sales people in the world. they ass fuck u while telling u that they’re helping u lol. im gonna follow advice that has been passed down from my family. and has worked for them.



im not saying all doctors and scientists are bad. but you have right to question if the information they give you is to help you or to make themselves money?


----------



## Tiddlywink (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> im not saying all doctors and scientists are bad. but you have right to question if the information they give you is to help you or to make themselves money?


Pharmaceutical companies don't make money from people getting well and staying well.
Cosmetic companies don't make money from people clearing up their skin and keeping it clear without their product.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> I plan to bro, but thinking drinking more water is "action" is just false


I think nobody wrote anything about drinking more water lol


Tiddlywink said:


> Pharmaceutical companies don't make money from people getting well and staying well.
> Cosmetic companies don't make money from people clearing up their skin and keeping it clear without their product.


Holy fuck im going to use these words for the rest of my life, good job man
Meanwhile Ever since i started my health Journey i haven't seen a doctor


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> I think nobody wrote anything about drinking more water lol
> 
> Holy fuck im going to use these words for the rest of my life, good job man
> Meanwhile Ever since i started my health Journey i haven't seen a doctor



the best kind of health is where doctors are unnecessary. the only reason you should need a doctor is for patients coming back from war and need to be amputated and need medicine for ghonorrhea. not for skincare or haircare.


Tiddlywink said:


> Pharmaceutical companies don't make money from people getting well and staying well.
> Cosmetic companies don't make money from people clearing up their skin and keeping it clear without their product.



sad reality, but that’s the world we live in. just gotta block out the bullshit. good quote tho.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 25, 2019)

Now listen to me guys that wanna forever improve their health, its my last post itt. Im Talking no common cold no flu no running noses(overall health that we are meant to have) , the answer is cold immersion. U cant have a single shower that is ending in Hot water(its unnatural) dont use any shampoo soap and stuff like that except deos which are obvious nowadays. This is the most important thing - cold immersion, I am the walking proof of it and I swear by it.


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

The only thing i use to clean myself is cold water. It’s all you need. To prevent smell, I use a NATURAL DEODORANT. Also, as far as like oral care, all these chemicals in toothpaste and mouthwash are used to compensate for UNHEALTHY american diet. If you eat healthy and get ur minerals and vitamins, you won’t ever have cavities. All these toothpastes and mouthwashes are not necessary. But because i dont want my mouth to smell, i use NATURAL toothpaste and mouthwash. No alcohol. No chemicals. Still have my mouth smelling fresh without these chemicals. Also, if y’all do a little bit of research. Humans didn’t brush teeth thousands of years ago and they had perfect teeth, with no cavities. Im tellin y’all. All your health problems (skin care, hair care, and oral care) are solved by the fundamentals of health. 1. Nutrition 2. Exercise 3. Sleep. Don’t overcomplicate life.


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> and you need these oils to protect you from viruses, diseases, and even *cancer*.


LOLLLLLL. Cancer vro! come on 

Problem is we don't live in ancient times. The world is ridden with pollution, bacteria, & unhealthy lifestyles. Right now I live in la but whenever I go somewhere cleaner & more natural (my 2 examples being Alaska & Joshua tree) my skin significantly clears up. Unfortunately it's not like I can move just for better skin so Ima stick to megadosing vit c & tretinoin. 

btw doctors aren't trying to scam you their trying to do their job. take you're shots so you don't get sick jeez do you not understand the science behind it?


----------



## mido the slayer (Jun 25, 2019)

Below sea iq


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> LOLLLLLL. Cancer vro! come on
> 
> Problem is we don't live in ancient times. The world is ridden with pollution, bacteria, & unhealthy lifestyles. Right now I live in la but whenever I go somewhere cleaner & more natural (my 2 examples being Alaska & Joshua tree) my skin significantly clears up. Unfortunately it's not like I can move just for better skin so Ima stick to megadosing vit c & tretinoin.
> 
> btw doctors aren't trying to scam you their trying to do their job. take you're shots so you don't get sick jeez do you not understand the science behind it?



lol, when i say a doctor is scamming you. it’s because they are repeating information from what they learned. even doctors don’t know that they are giving out false information. it’s all just a big mind fuck. even i do it sometimes, i give out misinformation because i was told different. or i read something different. it’s an information war. the only way for you to know which information is superior is TRIAL AND ERROR. And i have done plenty of trial and error to know that skin care products did jack shit to me. So then i looked into how people had clear skin back a thousand years ago? tried it, now my skin is clearer than ever. and it’s also what my dad does and he has clear skin. but he’s not American, he’s Russian. he doesn’t believe in American propaganda and sales pitches. he follows information passed down from his family. and i had to learn that the hard way.


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> it’s because they are repeating information from what they learned.


Right but you need them for shots, prescriptions, checkup's & shit. dentist's r doctors 2 by the way. Glad that nature shit worked for you but for us subhumans with naturally oily skin with giant easily clogged pores it won't work.


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> Right but you need them for shots, prescriptions, checkup's & shit. dentist's r doctors 2 by the way. Glad that nature shit worked for you but for us subhumans with naturally oily skin with giant easily clogged pores it won't work.



i have naturally oily skin too dumbass. that’s actually a gift, cuz u don't need to moisturize. ur pores should never be opening in the first place, that’s why u need to use cold water. and if ur still getting acne from only using cold water. then it’s ur diet. if u eat fats coming from fast foods, then those toxic fats will pop up into ur skin (aka acne). compared to healthy fats. and that’s science. when u use warm water. u open the pores exposing ur self to getting shit inside. shit should not be going inside ur pores, shit should be coming out. so stop opening them with warm water.


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> i have naturally oily skin too dumbass. that’s actually a gift, cuz u don't need to moisturize. ur pores should never be opening in the first place, that’s why u need to use cold water. and if ur still getting acne from only using cold water. then it’s ur diet. if u eat fats coming from fast foods, then those toxic fats will pop up into ur skin (aka acne). compared to healthy fats. and that’s science. when u use warm water. u open the pores exposing ur self to getting shit inside. shit should not be going inside ur pores, shit should be coming out. so stop opening them with warm water.



ur pores should only work ONE WAY. and that is to push out oils from inside ur body to the outside of your body. dirt, sweat, and oil should not be getting into the pores. the only reason that is happening is because ur opening it with warm water.

SOLVE? How about stop using warm water. it’s man made, it’s not natural for a reason.


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> that’s why u need to use cold water.


pores adjust to temperature. It's not like cold water is going to seal them shut all day they will open back up after 15 mins.


Also don't think you understand the severity of my acne.


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> pores adjust to temperature. It's not like cold water is going to seal them shut all day they will open back up after 15 mins.
> 
> 
> Also don't think you understand the severity of my acne.



ur pores are never supposed to be open. and no, ur pores don’t open and close based on air temperature. ur natural oils actually help seal them shut from hot air. that’s how they protect ur pores. but they do open and close based on water temperature. i think because warm water fucks up the chemistry with oils. hot air doesn’t do anything to ur oils.


----------



## Demir (Jun 25, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> Warm water was invented in the 1950s...


----------



## metamorph (Jun 25, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> If anyone reads this post you better believe in what we are writing here or Your gonna waste a lot of money. Its not about putting Your cream outside of Your body and hoping that it'll fix Your skin its about Your inner health. The funny thing is that I have worst whiteheads when I eat Hot cooked food, meanwhile my regular diet consists of White bread some chocolate waffles some prepacked microwave Meat and my skin is better than Ever and I swear by it
> Here is basically how my skin looks like eating all this trash food



what hot cooked food are you eating?


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 25, 2019)

Demir said:


>



lol, there are still some countries where people ONLY have access to cold water when they shower. Actually most countries.


----------



## Lux (Jun 26, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> ur pores are never supposed to be open. and no, ur pores don’t open and close based on temperature. ur natural oils actually help seal them shut from hot air. that’s how they protect ur pores.


I tried this shit for a month or 2 a while back and scarred my face up. I'm sorry but I don't think cold water & no skin products will cure bad acne. Other factors like hormones & environment also play a huge part in acne. Why u think men get more acne than the ladies.


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> I tried this shit for a month or 2 a while back and scarred my face up. I'm sorry but I don't think cold water & no skin products will cure bad acne. Other factors like hormones & environment also play a huge part in acne. Why u think men get more acne than the ladies.



how old r u? bro. if ur going through puberty, then there it’s your hormones or your diet? like u eating healthy? cuz u r what you eat bro.


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> how old r u? bro. if ur going through puberty, then there it’s your hormones or your diet? like u eating healthy? cuz u r what you eat bro.



also, are you able to tell me that any skin care products you have used have significantly helped your skin?


Bronze8 said:


> I tried this shit for a month or 2 a while back and scarred my face up. I'm sorry but I don't think cold water & no skin products will cure bad acne. Other factors like hormones & environment also play a huge part in acne. Why u think men get more acne than the ladies.



also, i disagree with this statement. i have better skin than my sister and brother, and they still use their skin care products lol. where as im natural. and we share the same parents.


----------



## Lux (Jun 26, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> how old r u? bro. if ur going through puberty, then there it’s your hormones or your diet? like u eating healthy? cuz u r what you eat bro.


16. Cut out dairy and then grains for a while but didn't make a difference. Been taking probiotics, omega 3's & a good teen multivitamin for about 2 years. Recently started megadosing fish liver oil vit. A at 10,000/ 20,000 iu per day and I think it's helped.



ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> also, are you able to tell me that any skin care products you have used have significantly helped your skin?


Besides a typical cleanse, exfoliate routine I megadose 1% tretinoin and a vit. c/ ascorbic acid mix to my face (as seen in nibba's skincare tutorial). Only moisturize and/or sunscreen when I leave the house. I'm on doxycycline as well. All that and my acne's still bad😂. Trying to height-max this summer but def going on accutane before school starts back up.


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> 16. Cut out dairy and then grains for a while but didn't make a difference. Been taking probiotics, omega 3's & a good teen multivitamin for about 2 years. Recently started megadosing fish liver oil vit. A at 10,000/ 20,000 iu per day and I think it's helped.
> 
> 
> Besides a typical cleanse, exfoliate routine I megadose 1% tretinoin and a vit. c/ ascorbic acid mix to my face (as seen in nibba's skincare tutorial). Only moisturize and/or sunscreen when I leave the house. I'm on doxycycline as well. All that and my acne's still bad😂. Trying to height-max this summer but def going on accutane before school starts back up.



Dude ur still growing. Ur hormones are on overdrive. Acne is gonna happen. Also if u wanna height max. Have proper spinal posture. And go into a calorie surplus. Eat as much food as possible. Seriously. Going to a calorie deficit at this age could ruin ur chances at maximizing ur height and may make ur dick smaller than it’s supposed to be.


----------



## Lux (Jun 26, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> Dude ur still growing. Ur hormones are on overdrive. Acne is gonna happen. Also if u wanna height max. Have proper spinal posture. And go into a calorie surplus. Eat as much food as possible. Seriously. Going to a calorie deficit at this age could ruin ur chances at maximizing ur height and may make ur dick smaller than it’s supposed to be.


gotcha


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> gotcha


but seriously you’re wasting ur money on these products, from what ur telling me is that u have seen no difference. i tried nibba’s exact products for about 3 months. literally saw no difference. also during this time i was hitting the gym hard and eating healthy as fuck. gained 4 lbs of muscle. now i went natural, still look the same. except for the muscles lol . my skin was clear during and before. its NUTRITION and EXERCISE bro. the only time my skin went bad and i had a breakout was when i was eating fast food and wasn't exercising.


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

ThisTooShallPass said:


> Naturalistic fallacy. OP is lost. Most over the counter products are bullshit though. What Works: Sunscreen, Retin A, Vitamin C (powder mixed weekly into a serum), hyalaronic acid, copper peptides, microneedling (with the derminator, not a bullshit roller).



The best sunscreen is clothes. If it’s a tool like microneedling, and not a chemical product. Then i could get behind it. I just don’t believe in products, unless it comes from nature. But new tools, i’m open minded to it.


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

What kind of change were you expecting to see from fucking cleansers and moisturizers


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> The best sunscreen is clothes.


Enjoy your wrinkles


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> What kind of change were you expecting to see from fucking cleansers and moisturizers
> 
> Enjoy your wrinkles


I don’t even know, the idea of perfect skin i guess. Not only is it unattainable, but a stupid goal. Healthy skin is the goal.


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Finally someone that understands that nature created us as Perfect as it should be,


Why the fuck u here then


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> What kind of change were you expecting to see from fucking cleansers and moisturizers
> 
> Enjoy your wrinkles



Lol, enjoy my wrinkles? Clothes block more of the suns rays than any sunscreen designed on the planet. The only sunscreens that block the rays as effectively as clothes will cause cancer lol. but they dont exist sooo, wear a scarf on ur face and sunglasses, and a hat. preferably one of those HUGE chinese farmer hats lol.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 26, 2019)

1. I have hyperpimentation/damaged skin so I need to use retin a
2. I need to use sunscreen with retin a
3. I need to use a cleanser to remove the sunscreen at night, water I dont think will do
4. I need to use a moisturizer after retin a[although I've heard some say they didnt use one].
5. a derminator 2 would exfoliate the skin without chemicals and would be better than a dry brush?

I think caveman skincare can be good if you dont have any skin problems[my parents never touched a skincare product in their life and have perfect skin], but if you have certain problems you could use modern skincare to remedy them


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> 1. I have hyperpimentation/damaged skin so I need to use retin a
> 2. I need to use sunscreen with retin a
> 3. I need to use a cleanser to remove the sunscreen at night, water I dont think will do
> 4. I need to use a moisturizer after retin a[although I've heard some say they didnt use one].
> ...


if ur one of those genetic outliers, than things like retin a might be feasible for y’all. can i ask if your skin has improved with these products? also how is your diet? do you exercise/sweat your pores? and what’s your age, maybe your going through puberty, cuz then it’s just hormones going into overdrive?


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 26, 2019)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> if ur one of those genetic outliers, than things like retin a might be feasible for y’all. can i ask if your skin has improved with these products? also how is your diet? do you exercise/sweat your pores? and what’s your age, maybe your going through puberty, cuz then it’s just hormones going into overdrive?


I've only got retin now so hopefully it will cure it up usually takes 3 months,the I have hyperpigemtation and bad skintone from sunburn but I dont have acne 
here you can see good results https://www.reddit.com/r/tretinoin/top/?t=all


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> Why the fuck u here then


I came here for self improvement and admiring most beautiful people around the World, but it seems to be that y'all dont really do something and try it yourself for a long period of time. While youre spending thousands on skincare me and op are giving you free solution that no only Will improve Your skin but you Will have unstoppable immune system. Hot water is the cause of 90% Modern diseases. I would even Say that dental cavities are caused along with common cold by Hot water. Weston Price wrote a book about diet in correlation to dental cavities but I think that it is not about diet, but the Way that people that he studied lived, they were washing themselves with water that was not boiling but instead natural water from rivers which couldnt have been hot. These people had impressive dental health because they probably didnt have runny and clogged noses and didnt mouth breath at any point at their life. Because how do you explain that I, the guy who had root canal at 15 yo, dental cavities in almost all teeth has impressive dental health now and even the dentist herself said that I have healthy teeth and I Havent been to the dentist for 5 years. Ever since i started using only cold water, and believe me or not but my diet is processed like it was back then when i had cavities, i am going with this processed sweetened diet for 1.5 year now, and 0 cavities yet + my skin is better when I am eating this diet than when i was eating Rice chicken eggs butter. Everything that matters is immune system which should be obtained naturally through cold immersion.


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> I came here for self improvement and admiring most beautiful people around the World, but it seems to be that y'all dont really do something and try it yourself for a long period of time. While youre spending thousands on skincare me and op are giving you free solution that no only Will improve Your skin but you Will have unstoppable immune system. Hot water is the cause of 90% Modern diseases. I would even Say that dental cavities are caused along with common cold by Hot water. Weston Price wrote a book about diet in correlation to dental cavities but I think that it is not about diet, but the Way that people that he studied lived, they were washing themselves with water that was not boiling but instead natural water from rivers which couldnt have been hot. These people had impressive dental health because they probably didnt have runny and clogged noses and didnt mouth breath at any point at their life. Because how do you explain that I, the guy who had root canal at 15 yo, dental cavities in almost all teeth has impressive dental health now and even the dentist herself said that I have healthy teeth and I Havent been to the dentist for 5 years. Ever since i started using only cold water, and believe me or not but my diet is processed like it was back then when i had cavities, i am going with this processed sweetened diet for 1.5 year now, and 0 cavities yet + my skin is better when I am eating this diet than when i was eating Rice chicken eggs butter. Everything that matters is immune system which should be obtained naturally through cold immersion.


den red


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> den red


its def over to you, I dont want to judge but joined jan 27 and 6,5k posts. Why dont you try to improve your life


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> its def over to you, I dont want to judge but joined jan 27 and 6,5k posts. Why dont you try to improve your life


No life for my hairline


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 26, 2019)

So let me get this straight ... - its my hairline that I was born with... I am also 5ft6 still I got action with a lot of women, def not over for you.


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> So let me get this straight ... - its my hairline that I was born with... I am also 5ft6 still I got action with a lot of women, def not over for you.
> 
> View attachment 73092


proof you were born with it or fin asap


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> proof you were born with it or fin asap


yes I was... its brutal but it is what it is gotta accept it

5 years ago... before I started any looksmaxxing when this site and lookism was non exisistent


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> yes I was... its brutal but it is what it is gotta accept it
> 
> 5 years ago... before I started any looksmaxxing when this site and lookism was non exisistent
> View attachment 73093


Check your thyroid bro


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> Check your thyroid bro


Nah man I was born with it, Doctors even done something with my hair at birth from what I heard

Dude I thought I was completely fucked as 5ft6 born with this hairline when I found this site, but I've pulled many girls and trust me after 6 months of losing weight growing out my hair starting cold showers i went from complete someone to what you call " loser" to a girl 7/10 (stacy at my school) pulling me at festival and legit just starting kissing it was blissful I couldn't even believe it I didnt know how to explain it IT was a huge confidence boost, but I am just giving you lifefuel that it's not over yet, but you have to put hard work. When I first started looksmaxxing(didn't even know what it was, I just wanted to be fit) I was growing out hair, started cold showers(doing it for the rest of my life, found it on reddit first) and I started running like a maniac doing it literally 7 days a week because I wanted to lose weight. It all ofc started after rejection from my oneitis.


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Nah man I was born with it, Doctors even done something with my hair at birth from what I heard


Check your thyroid bro lol


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> Check your thyroid bro lol


is this a meme?


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> is this a meme?


No bro hypothyroidism is a common cause for hair loss in children


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> No bro hypothyroidism is a common cause for hair loss in children


is there a way to check if you have this simply or do I need to go to a doc?


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> is there a way to check if you have this simply or do I need to go to a doc?


Blood test is the only way

Other symptoms

Fatigue
Increased sensitivity to cold
Constipation
Dry skin
Weight gain
Puffy face
Hoarseness
Muscle weakness
Elevated blood cholesterol level
Muscle aches, tenderness and stiffness
Pain, stiffness or swelling in your joints
Heavier than normal or irregular menstrual periods
Thinning hair
Slowed heart rate
Depression
Impaired memory
Enlarged thyroid gland (goiter)


----------



## ShaveHerBushPlz (Jun 26, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> I came here for self improvement and admiring most beautiful people around the World, but it seems to be that y'all dont really do something and try it yourself for a long period of time. While youre spending thousands on skincare me and op are giving you free solution that no only Will improve Your skin but you Will have unstoppable immune system. Hot water is the cause of 90% Modern diseases. I would even Say that dental cavities are caused along with common cold by Hot water. Weston Price wrote a book about diet in correlation to dental cavities but I think that it is not about diet, but the Way that people that he studied lived, they were washing themselves with water that was not boiling but instead natural water from rivers which couldnt have been hot. These people had impressive dental health because they probably didnt have runny and clogged noses and didnt mouth breath at any point at their life. Because how do you explain that I, the guy who had root canal at 15 yo, dental cavities in almost all teeth has impressive dental health now and even the dentist herself said that I have healthy teeth and I Havent been to the dentist for 5 years. Ever since i started using only cold water, and believe me or not but my diet is processed like it was back then when i had cavities, i am going with this processed sweetened diet for 1.5 year now, and 0 cavities yet + my skin is better when I am eating this diet than when i was eating Rice chicken eggs butter. Everything that matters is immune system which should be obtained naturally through cold immersion.


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 26, 2019)

I edited my earlier post if s1 wanna read just do it. Everything that I said there is true.


ShaveHerBushPlz said:


>



Yes man I've been through it all. I somehow always believed that nature created us unblemished. Brushing teeth is ofc a modern habit
And btw, the first time I took a cold shower I was sick for like a week( I really didn't know what was the purpose of doing them but I listened to all the advices that I found on /r/nofap back in the days because I seriously wanted to change my life and prove my oneitis wrong), I dont really remember but I haven't washed myself during this period of sickness, it was fucking 5 years ago, but after this period I kept taking them and never ever been sick again.

Believe it or not, but my health is impeccable


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 26, 2019)

Tiddlywink said:


> Good thread. Thoughts on sunscreen? Just wear a hat?


sunscreen is mandatory if you use retinoids like tretinoin (retin A)
you can also use it to slow down aging


----------



## tehVigilante (Jan 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 18, 2020)

I heard that you can only use lukewarm water. Was it a lie?
Oh didnt know this was an old thread


----------



## Need2Ascend (Dec 10, 2021)

One of the most legit threads on the whole forum.

Lol if anyone thinks cavemen used shampoo with sodium sulfate or cleanser with methylhaltdiefresse or other toxic chemical shit


----------



## justshower (Oct 11, 2022)

Need2Ascend said:


> One of the most legit threads on the whole forum.
> 
> Lol if anyone thinks cavemen used shampoo with sodium sulfate or cleanser with methylhaltdiefresse or other toxic chemical shit


This. Good thread.


----------



## macdaddy (Oct 11, 2022)

people rely on technology to fix problems that would not exist without certain technologies.
just in context of skin care: crappy unnatural foods, blue screens, air pollution, endocrine disruptors, crappy water etc. is ruining your skin. avoiding all negatives and washing your face with clean water will do more for you in the long run than chemical crap that ages your skin, but promises you the exact opposite. you trust this shit just because it smells nice and feels nice a couple minutes after you applied it, but this shit is just psychologically made for brainlet consumers (for example the tingling-shit chemicals in your toothpaste do nothing good for your teeth, they only create the psychological illusion of sparkling clean teeth so you buy the brand)

that's consumerism in a nutshell. creating a need for a problem that was artificial manufactured before.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 11, 2022)

ShaveHerBushPlz said:


> I am going to start off by telling you guys that the SKIN CARE INDUSTRY is a HUGE SCAM. I used to use skin care products religiously and really haven’t noticed any difference in my appearance, in fact it probably damaged my skin. A little history lesson is that the skin care industry started around the late 1970s. With all these chemical products promising all these ridiculous claims. Are you to tell me that Vikings had acne before skin care? That the Egyptians had pizza face before Neutrogena? It’s all bullshit guys. The Native Americans had clear, glowing skin before all these marketing slogans. What i do and has been used by civilizations for thousands of years ago, is this.
> 
> 
> Cleanse
> ...


I do all of these things and my skin is worse than 99% of population.

Genetics. Could have avoided the disfiguring scars too, but it was my mothers fault. Now I will experience systematic oppression for the rest of my life. 

Come to think of it both my parents are quite unsightly though. No surprises they conceived abominable offspring. Not even genetic recombination could have saved me.


----------



## justshower (Oct 21, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I do all of these things and my skin is worse than 99% of population.
> 
> Genetics. Could have avoided the disfiguring scars too, but it was my mothers fault. Now I will experience systematic oppression for the rest of my life.
> 
> Come to think of it both my parents are quite unsightly though. No surprises they conceived abominable offspring. Not even genetic recombination could have saved me.


You should then have your hormones and blood values checked, maybe there is something wrong.


----------



## skinmaxxer (Oct 22, 2022)

just keep it simple as fuck tbh


----------

